# Critique my wether :)



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

This is of coarse just for fun, and particularly the Sarahs :lol: but I would like everyone to tell me what they think!  I know he's not set up but I was taking the pictures alone, so I hope they are good enough!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, It's HARD taking pictures of goats when you're alone, I know!
Right off it looks like his conformation is a lot like his sister's. Okay...

CONS:
His neck needs to be better blended into his shoulders and chest floor
needs brisket
needs more length of body
point of shoulder is a little sharp
needs more uphill stature
I would like his chest floor to blend more into his barrel
rump is a little short and steep, but not bad-it would look more flat if he were set up
back legs might be borderline posty, it's hard to tell
lacks power in front end assembly (I think)

PROS:

looks to have a good spring of rib 
decent neck, could be longer
has depth of body, especially in the rear barrel
strong topline
strong chine
good pasterns, especially in the back
looks to have good width in the escutcheon
thurls look okay
strong stance
shoulders look to be nice and flat to the body 
I think there might be more pros if he was set up, and if we could see front and back pics. Also, I've noticed my doelings-who used to have NO uphill stature at all are getting better as they grow. That sounds weird, what I mean is, their back legs were longer than their front legs, so their hips were higher than their withers, but as they've grown, they've leveled out more, so he may aquire more of an uphill stature as he grows.
And I don't know the standard for wethers, but he could use more masculinity for a buck.
I think he might be more blended all over too, when he's done some growing.
Actually, both of your goats remind me a lot of some of our kids in the past, but we don't have any of them any more. 
Okay, don't know how well I did- Lacie!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Haha, thanks Sarah! I'll try to get more/ better pictures tomarrow! Laaaaacie! Sarah needs a grade over here!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, It's HARD taking pictures of goats when you're alone, I know!
> Right off it looks like his conformation is a lot like his sister's. Okay...
> 
> CONS:
> ...


Psh, I'd give that an A! BUT- I am not the teacher...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Speaking of the teacher.. How long does it take to go shopping and make enchiladas!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Shopping takes longer if you are afraid of shopping carts, young one...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

But if you are taking your sister with you it doesn't, or shouldn't...


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I had enchiladas yesterday!!!! Yum...


Alright, I'm really bad it this but here's a shot 

Cons:
Borderline posty legs
Neck could stand to be longer 
Neck should be blended more

Pros:
Good blending in the whole back region 
Front legs are good looking

I'm sorry, I just realized I forgot everything Lacie told me 

So this is bad. Yikes okay... Sorry!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hahahaha, if you forgot just ask her again!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Hahahaha, if you forgot just ask her again!


I can find the PM... But had already started typing and really didn't want to I back, and... *sigh*


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to say he seems to have a good spring of rib!! I have to go add that.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Haha, yay more pros!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Yeah, It's HARD taking pictures of goats when you're alone, I know!
> Right off it looks like his conformation is a lot like his sister's. Okay...
> 
> CONS:
> ...


I give you a B, about 84%


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

_His neck needs to be better blended into his shoulders and chest floor __~ *This erks me when I see this, lol. The neck does not blend into the chest floor, the neck blends into the brisket , point of shoulder, and the withers thats it. *__*The chest floor blends into the heart girth, thats it.* _

I've never done anything like this before! I was stabbing in the dark when I said chest floor, lol. I wasn't sure where it was actually. I'm most likely never going to show, and I'm certainly not studying to be a judge, I'm just learning. So please forgive my ignorance.
_I would like his chest floor to blend more into his barrel __~ *Again, the chest floor blends into the heart girth, the girth blends into the fore rib, ribs into the rear barrel*_

_looks to have good width in the escutcheon __~ *You cant actually judge that without seeing a picture of his rear. However, you can get a good estimate of the width in between the hocks without seeing rear pic*_

Another stab in the dark. I was trying to up the pros.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I realized I sounded rude, sorry about that, lot on my mind. 

The chest floor after the brisket, it is the part of the goat between the front legs, the sternum.

The fore ribs are the very first few ribs, and they are right after the girth, the fore ribs are the beginning of the spring of rib.

The rear barrel is a bit past the middle of the goat, and goes a bit past the flank


Its totally ok, I was just pointing it out, sorry it sounded rude and blunt.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well I hope I didn't sound too offended.  I knew you weren't trying to be rude, I just don't want you to think that _I_ think I know what I'm doing. Lol, cause I don't! I appreciate you telling me the truth!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I though you were upset with me :tears: ! Lol, so the terms for those 2 things would be

Neck blends well into the brisket, neck blends well into the withers, chest floor blends well into the girth, 
and sometimes it's said like; spring of rib blends well into the rear barrel.

And I think you know what to look for! Just need to get the words to come out right  :thumbup:


And of course, if the body didnt blend well in those arears, it would, Needs to blends more in the (or into the) ________


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I though you were upset with me :tears: !__


The very thought!! 

It's so hard to type your emotions into the words! I wasn't much bothered, it just sounds wrong on "paper".

Definitely looking for the right words, yes. Thank you for being patient with me.


----------

